# Fun Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A Wild Perch









A $9 Bass









A Bluegil


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

where did you get those diving lips at? 
the paint jobs are great too!


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

These are awesome patterns!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, those are beautiful.
Why do call it "$9 bass"? Just curious.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Really nice work on these! Great job!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

You make those or are they repaints of Shad Raps?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work You could almost put them in the frying pan lol.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Real nICCEEE!!!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful work !!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

These are Shad Rap re-paints...practicing up for my own baits which will be producing more of soon. 

The $9 Bass is a well known muskie pattern...just a name.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys...heres a shad & baby muskie.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

These is mine...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice SNF! I like your multiple scaling work. 

From what I was told, the $9 lures were painted by a guy around Lk. St. Clair. He charged $9, so they because known as $9 bass, etc. Here's the $9 perch I repro quite often for St.Clair muskie hunters. Supposedly a killer pattern. 

Top one is the real deal. Bottom is the repro.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks more like a $9 Muskie! Thanks, I'll have to try that pattern before I go out there in July. I figured it had to come from St. Clair area...alot of wierd names come outta there.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

If you're going to St.Clair, bring brown baits! There was one that I did a bunch of for some serious muskie tournament guys that brought them some $$$ and 50" fish on different lure bodies throughout last year. I never took a pic of it unfortunately. It was a med brown body, white belly, thin black back, with small black dots all over down to the belly line, and a red splash at the throat. Not too many dots though. Think giant goby! They were using mostly browns last year and the previous year and putting a whoopin on the skis!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Funny you guys should talk about that, here is my version of 9$ Perch which I have sold quite a few to Lake St Clair fisherman this past year. Several 50" class fish under it's belt....did well on it around our home lakes also.

Rod


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been fishing there for nearly 20 years....the second down from the top has recently been the HOT pattern. But it seems from year to year, they seem to want something different. Whether it be a style of bait, size or color. 2 years ago, brown perch was hot, come to think of it.

-I cannot see the above photo.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

yellow belly perch and anything brown was big for me last year


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

rjbass said:


> Funny you guys should talk about that, here is my version of 9$ Perch which I have sold quite a few to Lake St Clair fisherman this past year. Several 50" class fish under it's belt....did well on it around our home lakes also.
> 
> Rod


I have that lure...The Rocket right? Nice plugs.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Since we're on hot St.Clair lures, here are a few more that were top producers the last year or two. Top one (brown perch) was a favorite. All factory scheme repros on different bodies.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Carp...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These are all great but that is officially the prettiest carp I've ever seen. I'd love to see it in action on video.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! Love that scaling on the carp!!

What is that lure? Someone gave me about a dozen of them and I've never tried them yet.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a Buchertail Topraider....Probably one of the better top water prop baits out there. Never caught a fish on a topwater and my goal is to get one on this lure this year!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

You stand a good shot at St. Clair with them. The guy that gave them to me fishes there and they're all chewed up. They've definitely seem some fish. 

Here's a crazy one I did. Barber Shop.


----------

